# salmon



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

is salmon good for piranhas i know its oily and fatty too, my piranhas love them but i make sure to clean water after feeding. 
shabbir


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

pretty fatty fish, so i wouldn't feed it to them as the main part of their diet, but you won't have any problems if you feed it to them once in a while


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> pretty fatty fish, so i wouldn't feed it to them as the main part of their diet, but you won't have any problems if you feed it to them once in a while


I was just reading a thread about whether it was ok to feed trout to piranhas and most people who replied said that trout is good for the p's because of their higher fat & Omega 3 content, which salmon also have. Couldn't the same be said for salmon, that it too is good to feed piranhas?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

As joed said, once in a while its ok. Just make sure you throw in bite size chunks so they swallow it whole to minimize any oil slick in your aquarium.


----------



## bsonetwo (Aug 25, 2006)

I know this is true for humans and I would assume the same for P's but be really careful with salmon. Some contain high amounts of mercury. Farm-bred salmon contain higher levels than wild salmon.

http://www.gotmercury.org/article.php?list=type&type=75

they have a list of most fish consumed by us and the ppm's of mercury in it.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It's a lot healthier in the long run to stick with whitefish. Red fleshed fish like that are high in fats and oils. It will not only fatten up your piranhas, it will also mess with your water parameters if you aren't careful.

It probably wouldn't hurt to give it to them as a treat very sparingly once in a great while.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> It's a lot healthier in the long run to stick with whitefish. Red fleshed fish like that are high in fats and oils. It will not only fatten up your piranhas, it will also mess with your water parameters if you aren't careful.
> 
> It probably wouldn't hurt to give it to them as a treat very sparingly once in a great while.


i had been feeding salmon for almost a year, they are very much now getting used to it , although its a very oily fish but i make sure to change water twice a week and also keep an track on my power filters. all of my piranhas are doing fine.
shabbir


----------



## base935 (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine eat a rotation of about 10ish types of meats, vitamin added to small, cut squares, and then frozen.

Every white meat fish at the store, earthworms left over after fishing, Shrimp, Krill cubes, Scallops, and Salmon. And now that the snow is leaving, they get some fresh Trout from 11,000ft+.

The interesting thing is that they like Salmon the least, but I throw it in there for the red meat color, hoping that they can use it for their own red coloring. But they love fresh, glacial trout. Just like me...


----------

